# [Anfrage] Simples Videoschnittprogramm



## Duddle (30. September 2002)

*Suche simples Videoschnitt Programm*

Hi!

Ich will recht simples Videoschnippeln machen, bin auch Anfänger darin.
Deshalb suche ich ein einfaches Programm, mit dem man allerdings auch Effekte ala SlowMo oder Überblendungen sowie Fades / Transitions machen kann.

Ich hab VirtualDub probiert, das ist aber irgendwie zu einfach... zumindest hab ich keinen Weg gefunden, Keyframes oder so zu setzen und es gibt keine Fade Effekte (ausser ich hab ein geeignetes PlugIn nicht gefunden).
Ich hab die Testversion von Premiere 6.0 geladen, aber das is mir schon wieder zu kompliziert und ruckelt ausserdem äusserst kräftig. Genau das selbe bei MovieXone.

Falls jemand was kennt ODER mir gute Seiten sagen kann wo ich lerne wie ich fortgeschrittene Schnitte / Übergänge mit VirtualDub mache, wäre das wirklich supi.  

Dank im Voraus

Duddle


----------



## BubiBohnensack (30. September 2002)

<b>1.)</b>

Videoschnitt braucht Hardwarepower in Form von Festplatte + CPU + RAM
<b>2.)</b>
Mit Adobe Premiere machst du sicher nichts falsch. Es ist nicht umsonst das renomierteste Programm für Videoschnitt im Semiprofibereich überhaupt (Vergleich: Photoshop).
<b>3.)</b>
MovieXone ist kostenlos und hat fast den gleichen Aufbau. Allerdings gibt es nur eine Übergangsart und keinerlei Farbkorrekturmöglichkeit; halt für den Anfänger.
<b>4.)</b>
VirtualDub ist eher zum Konvertieren als zum echten Schneiden.


----------



## Duddle (30. September 2002)

Danke!

Dann werd ich wohl doch mal den PC upgraden, 900 mhz sidn einfach nicht mehr Standard 

mfg
Duddle


----------



## BubiBohnensack (30. September 2002)

Du musst vor allem dein Festplattenarray optimal konfigurieren.
Und ruckelt tut er immer, wenn du mit komprimierten Dateien arbeitest (z.B DivX)


----------



## goela (1. Oktober 2002)

> 900 mhz sidn einfach nicht mehr Standard



Habe Videoschnitt erfolgreich mit 350MHz betrieben und Festplatte mit 5MB Schreib-, Lesegeschwindigkeit!

Prüf mal die Geschwindigkeit Deiner Festplatte! Wahrscheinlich ist die zu langsam - oder Dein System wird sonst irgendwie gebremst.

Wie wär's denn mit ULead MeadiaStudio! Ist wirklich zu empfehlen! Liegt zwischen Premiere und MovieXone. Leicht zu bedienen und vor allem intuitiv von der Oberfläche!


----------



## mirscho (1. Oktober 2002)

jo das find ich richtig praktisch...da brauch ich mich ja nicht dumm machen, habe nämlich überhaupt nix mit video usw. am Hut.
Problem: mein Vater sucht ein Programm wo er über den Eingang von der TV Karte Videos aufnehmen kann.
WARNUNG:die Hardware die er besitzt ist älter als ´98!! Also vor ´98 gekauft!

tschuldigung, das ich den thread jez nisl abwandle, aber der war grad so zu 90% passend...


----------



## goela (1. Oktober 2002)

Kostenlos und praktisch für diesen Zweck!

VirtualDub!


----------



## mirscho (1. Oktober 2002)

das is OK! werd ich es mir mal irgendwo runterziehen...

scheen tach noch


----------



## BubiBohnensack (1. Oktober 2002)

Wird aber mit einem 4 Jahre altem Rechner partout nicht gehen. I'm sorry.


----------



## goela (1. Oktober 2002)

....und warum nicht? Begründung?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (1. Oktober 2002)

Was war vor 4 Jahren aktuell? 450MHz max oder?

Du kannst doch mit einem 450er nicht in Echtzeit MPEG1|2|4 komprimieren - schon gar nicht in der vollen Auflösung.

Ich habe erst mit 800MHz angefangen mit Videoschnitt deswegen habe ich da nicht die Ahnung, aber ich kann es mir nicht wirklich vorstellen.


----------



## goela (1. Oktober 2002)

Muss es denn MPEG sein? Was ist mit AVI oder MJPEG? Problem ist nur die 2GB bzw. 4GB Grenze!

Hab ja erwähnt, dass ich mit 350MHz und analoger Schnittkarte schon Videos geschnitten habe! Das geht!!!!!!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (1. Oktober 2002)

Naja gut, ich habe da wie gesagt nicht die große Ahnung, wenn du das schon gemacht hast hat Spliner Glück


----------



## goela (1. Oktober 2002)

Aber ich hatte ja eine analoge Videoschnittkarte!!!! Die hat mit MJPEG (Motion JPEG) aufgezeichnet! Vielleicht muss er bei seine TV-Karte sich solch einen Codec installieren!

@Bubi!
Tja, habe Videoschnitt schon in der Computer-Steinzeit (AMIGA, PC) betrieben - nicht traurig sein! Bin ja ein bisschen älter!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (1. Oktober 2002)

> Bin ja ein bisschen älter


  (und jetzt fragt bloß nicht, wie alt ich bin...)



> eine analoge Videoschnittkarte!!!! Die hat mit MJPEG (Motion JPEG) aufgezeichnet


Hat die das vielleicht in Hardware getan, sodass die CPU da nicht belastet war? Das kann eine normale Fernsehkarte ja nicht...


----------



## goela (1. Oktober 2002)

> Hat die das vielleicht in Hardware getan, sodass die CPU da nicht belastet war? Das kann eine normale Fernsehkarte ja nicht...



Konnte sie zwar, aber die Hardware-Kompression habe ich immer ausgeschaltet, da mein 350MHz Rechner *SCHNELLER* war!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (1. Oktober 2002)

Hehe not bad, so'n Ding hatte ich auch mal. Habe aber damals nur Games gespielt (TombRaider 2 war topmodern...)


----------



## MoMo (3. Oktober 2002)

Du erzählst völligen Schwachsinn, Bubi!
Als ich meinen ersten PC (300MHz) hatte, kamen gerade die ..moment...nach...cdsuch... GoldGames 2 raus. Das war 1. Quartal 98, als ich den 300er hatte. Anno 1602 kam dann auch kurzdarauf raus und das, mein Freund, lief selbst auf dem 120er meines Freundes (mit Voodoo 1, die fliegt hier auch noch irgendwo rum). Ein halbes Jahr, so im September, oder so (keine Ahnung) wurde dann Tomb Raider 3 realesed und da gab's sicher noch keine 450er (Tomb Raider IV kam dann mit den ersten PIII raus)!!
Die 400er Generation kam immerhin ganze 1 1/2 Jahre später in Form von PIII und kurz darauf die ersten GeForce. Damals hatte Aldi in seinem Rechner ne tnt 2 und den hat sich mein Freund gekauft (<- hat er immer noch *lol*).

und der rest ist Geschichte *schniff*


----------



## goela (3. Oktober 2002)

Jungs!!!! Sachlich bleiben und vor allem beim *Thema*!!!

Bin in "Schliessen" Laune!!


----------



## MoMo (3. Oktober 2002)

Achja: Videoschnitt funktioniert ganz wunderbar auf meinem 256Mb-Ram, 900 Mhz, Geforce 2-System. Festplatte weiß ich nicht genau, aber so schlecht  kann sie ja nicht sein...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. Oktober 2002)

Videoschnitt geht prima, Video"design" wird problematisch bzw. langatmig, wenn ich daran denke, dass mein jetztiges Projekt pro Frame 20sek rendert.


----------



## MoMo (3. Oktober 2002)

Was ist das denn für ein Projekt?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. Oktober 2002)

Du kennst doch noch diese Ringe aus einem kleinen Clip von mir, die habe ich in was anderes eingebaut...


----------



## MoMo (3. Oktober 2002)

Achso.
Wenn's nicht allzu lange ist, wär's klasse, wenn du mir das Fertige mal schicken könntest...

Das ist dann aber ja auch high-extreme. So etwas kbenutzt man ja nicht fünf Minuten oder so, sondern lediglich vielleicht am Anfang und Ende des Filmes  (also keine Sorge Duddle).


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. Oktober 2002)

Der Film ist noch längst nicht fertig...aber wenn er es denn irgendwann mal sein sollte, wirst du ihn bekommen.


----------



## Kaethe (4. Oktober 2002)

Hehe, is schon lustig zu sehen mit was fuer Powermaschinen Ihr angefangen habt. Amiga, PI 300Mhz...

Wenn ich da an meinen C-64 denke.  

War natürlich nix für den Videoschnitt.


----------



## goela (4. Oktober 2002)

Tja, dann denke ich mal an meinen VC=20!!! Mit 8KB RAM! Da war erst recht nix mit Video!

Wie bereits erwähnt habe ich Videoschnitt am AMIGA begonnen! Genlock-Interface für Titeleinblendungen und Computergrafik auf Video! Das waren noch Zeiten!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (5. Oktober 2002)

Ich fürchte, zu dem Zeitpunkt spielte ich noch in der Sandkiste ...


----------



## Kaethe (5. Oktober 2002)

Hehe, 8kb RAM! Das is echt geil!


----------



## MoMo (5. Oktober 2002)

Wir haben auch noch einen ewig alten Schneider-Pc im Keller. Funktioniert aber glaube ich nicht mehr, weil ich mal die Tastatur (=Rechner) runtergeschmissen hab'


----------



## BubiBohnensack (5. Oktober 2002)

Jaja die guten alten Zeiten - wenigstens haben die Rechner kein Geräusch von sich gegeben, kaum Strom verbraucht, und stabil waren sie auch.

Was für ein Schlusswort ;-)


----------

